# Rhodiola Rosea



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm taking the Nature's way brand. It's 3% rosavins and 1% salidroside. I've taken one capsule a day for the past week and honestly, I'm not noticing anything. I believe it's 250 mg. What are your experiences with this?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

try two. For some people, it takes about a week for them to feel effect. I'm not sure why this is so.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

I think I will. I didn't want to take too many at first just in case something goes wrong. but it might not be working cause i'm not taking enough.


----------

